# Persian: kinds of graduate



## seitt

Greetings,

Thanks to your help, I now know what we call a person who has a university degree (کارشناس، لیسانسه) and a person who has a master’s degree (کارشناس ارشد، فوق لیسانس). But what do you call somebody with the very highest degree of all, i.e. a Ph.D.?

Also, what do you call a graduate of a) دبستان, b) راهمنایی and c) دبیرستان?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## kiddo73

PhD degree is called دکتری and the graduate is called دکتر,but there might be other better words I have not heard of.
And after that , post-PhD.D that is فوق دکتری as far as I  know.
A graduate of دبستان  does not have any specific word in Farsi.
The degree of the راهنمایی is  called  سیکل but I don't think we have a word for the graduates of this level.
And the degree of دبیرستان is دیپلم and the graduate is called دیپلمه.


----------



## eskandar

My impression is that کارشناس for bachelor's degree and کارشناس ارشد for master's degree are more formal terms that may be used officially in writing, but that لیسانس and فوق لیسانس are more common in speaking. Is my impression correct?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – what brought about this thread is the fact that not only am I living in Turkey but also living in Turkish as I speak Turkish with my wife all the time (she only speaks English with me when she's angry with me, which is fortunately not very often). Turks have a system of explaining how educated someone is: lise mezunu, for example, is someone who has completed high school, and liseden terk (literally ترک از «لیسه») is someone who has completed middle school and started, but not completed, high school. By the way, the Turkish word ‘lise’, which I have transcribed «لیسه» has nothing to do with slugs but comes from the French word ‘lycée’, which means ‘high school’.

Anyway, in brief, I was wondering if in Iran you also had such an elaborate system for specifying somebody’s level of education.


----------



## seitt

> PhD degree is called دکتری and the graduate is called دکتر,but there might be other better words I have not heard of.


One thing that frequently comes up for English-speakers is the problem of distinguishing a person with a doctorate from a medical doctor. One might say this, for example:
“He’s a holder of a doctorate not a medical doctor.”

What do you say in Persian in this situation?


----------



## searcher123

> What do you say in Persian in this situation?


پزشك
دكتراي پزشكي

Albeit normally when we say دكتر, we mean پزشك. We will clarify other دكترها such as دكتراي شيمي، دكتراي ادبيات، دكتراي فيزيك and so on.


----------



## kiddo73

There is the same problem in Farsi. If there's not any clue, one must clarify. But most of the times, you can infer that yourself.


----------



## darush

Associated degree: فوق دیپلم / fowghe diplom/


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - so, may I suggest the following mini dialogue for clarification of what kind of doctor we are talking about? Please correct my mistakes.

اولی: دکتر کشاورز یه پزشک خوبیه؟
دومی: پزشک که نیست! دکترای علم داره، به این دلیل بهش دکتر میگن!


----------



## darush

سلام 
معمولا وقتی گفته می شود شخصی دکترا دارد(بدون ذکر نام رشته)مشخص می شود که آن شخص پزشک نیست 
اما وقتی گفته شود شخصی دکتر است مشخص نیست که آن شخص پزشک است یا در رشته دیگری درجه دکترا دارد 

اولی: دکتر کشاورز پزشک خوبیه؟ 
دومی: پزشک که نیست، دکترای [نام رشته] داره بخاطر این/همین بهش میگن دکتر 
...pezeshke khubie?
...doktoraaye[..] daare...

دکترای علوم اجتماعی داره :مثال


----------



## searcher123

> اولی: دکتر کشاورز یه پزشک خوبیه؟
> دومی: پزشک که نیست! دکترای علم داره، به این دلیل بهش دکتر میگن


اولی: دکتر کشاورز یه پزشک خوبیه؟
دومی: پزشک که نیست! دکترای *علوم* داره، به این دلیل بهش دکتر میگن


----------



## darush

دکترای علوم حالا چی هست؟ این  کلمه رو می دونستم اما چون نمی دونستم چه رشته ایه ننوشتم


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> دکترای علوم حالا چی هست؟ این  کلمه رو می دونستم اما چون نمی دونستم چه رشته ایه ننوشتم


 عنواني است كلّي براي تمام رشته‌هاي زير شاخه‌ي علوم تجربي، به جز پزشكي


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the corrections.


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> عنواني است كلّي براي تمام رشته‌هاي زير شاخه‌ي علوم تجربي، به جز پزشكي



خیلی ممنون


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> خیلی ممنون


 ْواهش مي‌كنم. انجام وظيفه بود دوست عزيز


----------

